# Just to say hey; not been on here for a while & now 24 weeks pregant :D



## hawalkden (Aug 24, 2011)

Just popped in for a quick hi, not been on this forum for a while. Just a little about myself and see how you pregnant ladies are doing 
Any tips, advice, etc you can chuck at me.. 
I'm 24 weeks pregnant with a yellow surprise bump & due on 10th December . Nervous... 
Update about the past few weeks and since I've been going to see the diabetic team, every Thursday! I always use to come out in tears and the consultant I'm under I walked out of her clinic because she just put me down so much. So I see her reg doc now instead! Gets a little boring now though going every week, when it's the same old routine and there isn't a huge issue with my bloods or the baby, my bloods have gone down a lot and they are most of the time around 8-12 which is amazing for me !
I was given the insulin pump in May '11 when I was around 8/9 weeks and I love it, my bloods have been ace !
Tomorrow is going to be a very long day! Got the Diabetic Team tomorrow in the morning then I've got to wait around for a few hours before I can have an ECHO scan, feeling a little nervous about it all, the obstetrician consultant said I need one because before I was pregnant my hba1c was 10.1%. So it's just routine apparently!  
Not been for 2 weeks last hba1c (3 weeks ago) was 8.2% Woooooooohooooooooo ! Never been that low ever since I got diagnosed in March '09.. Before getting pregnant my hba1c's were always around 13-15%! 
When I went two weeks ago and I asked about my due date and being induced, the consultant said within the NHS Trust I'm in now they let High Risk Pregnancies. E.G. Diabetics, Pre-eclampsia, high blood pressure etc go to their due date and get induced around their due date not two weeks before! Which shocked me a little I had in my head my induced date or round about that date no where near the 10th December!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, lovely to hear from you and what wonderful news! Congratulations!  Great that you have a pump now and that it's really helping with your control. I'm afraid I can't give you any tips, but I know we have lots of wonderful mums and mums to be here that will try and help you out


----------



## MrsCLH (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi hawalkden

Sounds like you're doing everything you can if you're being seen every week. Are they telling you that you need to get your bloods down even further? Presumably everything's been okay with your scans so far? Have you had your first growth scan yet?

My hospital are the same as yours. I assumed I would be induced at 38 weeks irrespective of how my pregnancy was going but when I asked about it they said it isn't their policy. So as long as my diabetes remains under control and my blood pressure stays stable and baby's growth is fine then I will be allowed to go all the way to my due date, maybe a couple of days over. They will just be assessing me every week from 36 weeks to check I'm still okay to keep going. I'm 35+2 now so getting near!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you, congratulations good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## pinkemz (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi hun, 
so glad you doing well. Im 24 weeks pregnant as well. I go antenatal every 2 weeks got a growth scan at 27 weeks pregnant. Everything going ok at the moment thank god. All the best with the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Millysmummy1 (Aug 27, 2011)

I've just found this forum, thought I'd join and say hello as I'm also type 1 and due 10th dec!!!  Pregnancy is starting to go quick now, first half really dragged!  My sugars have been good up until last week or so, but really started to struggle with them this week and having to sort out my ratios, which is proving tricky!  Need to crack it soon, as feel so rubbish when they go high.  I had forgotten how hard it is to get right towards the end of pregnancy.   I've been seeing diabetic team every 4 weeks up until one, got another in 2 weeks time as things are getting trickier.  Strange how the care varies all over the country.  Nice to speak to people experiencing same thing, think my hubby fed up of me every time I talk sugars!  Good luck with everything and hope the scan went well x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Millysmummy! Welcome to the forum, and many congratulations!  I hope you manage to get your levels sorted out and that things go smoothly for you from now on. We have quite a few members at the moment that are in your situation, so hopefully you will have lots of happy stories to swap!


----------

